

High street shops enjoy sale spike after thieves destroy parking meters - marcusgarvey
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/high-street-shops-enjoy-huge-sale-spike-after-thieves-destroy-welsh-towns-parking-meters-10393549.html

======
jakejake
Ironically in my neighborhood they put up meters on the neighborhood's main
street, claiming that it would increase shopping. Due to the fact that the
street was always packed with residents parking long-term.

It definitely did make a difference as far as finding a space, since us locals
now have to park on the side streets. Not sure it shopping increased, or just
the city coffers, though.

